# Schutzisoliertes Gerät in Schaltkasten! Ladesteuerung bauen.



## Ralle79 (17 November 2004)

Hab im nachhinein festgestellt, dass bei einem Dieselgerät keine Ladesteuerung dabei ist, nun hab ich mir überlegt was entsprechendes zusammen zu stellen!

Ich möchte das intelligente Ladegerät CTEK XS 3600 verwenden ( http://www.kunzer.de/batterie/eleklade.htm ).

Das Ganze am besten in einen 200er oder 300er Rittal Schaltkasten bauen mit einer Hutschiene für eine Klemmleiste und ein Relais, Befestigung des Geräts vielleicht mit Kabelbindern, wird ja dann vom Deckel verdeckt.

Die 2-adrige Netzleitung und die Ladeleitung würde ich auf eine Klemmleiste legen!

In Reihe zur Ladeleitung muss noch ein Öffnerkontakt der bei Dieselbetrieb die Ladeleitung trennt, da dann über Dieselgenerator geladen wird.

Als Feature will ich noch einen Bauser ( http://www.bauser-control.de/deutsch/frame_produkte6_neu.htm ) Batteriewächter einbauen!

Die Kabelzuführung würde über 3 Kabelverschraubungen erfolgen.

Das Gerät hat einen Ladestrom von max. 3,6 Ampere und ist laut Hersteller Kurzschlusssicher.

Wie konnte ich das Ganze auch sinnvoll netzseitig und ladeseitig absichern??

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit sowas? Wäre diese zu stark gebastelt?

Danke!


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 November 2004)

hallo,
ist schon etwas her das ich in industriebatterien unterwegs war(gabelstapler-Notstrombatterien), aber ein bisschen ist hängen geblieben.
also du müsstes mit grossem querschnitt bis zur absicherung gehen sekundärseitig( kurzschlussstrom bei einer 88ah batterie >300a)sonst könnten bei einem kurzschluss deine 1,5² leitungen verglühen, zum ladegerät: die meiste zeit wird das ladegerät wohl nur puffern, da sind 14,4 v zuviel(gassungsspannung) richtige notstromladegeräte halten 1,2v je zelle, also 13,2v sonst kocht die batterie langsam zum tod, zur ladeanzeige: schön und gut beim gabelstapler denn da kann die anzeige aus entladestrom und entladespannug einen vernünftigen wert ermitteln.
so bei einer gepufferten batterie wird er bei 13,2v voll anzeigen, obwohl die batterie hin ist, und beim ersten anlassen geht sofort auf 0.
ich hoffe geholfen zu haben
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2004)

die laderegelung übernimmt ja das CTEK gerät, scheint ziemlich intelligent und kann dauerhaft an der batterie bleiben!

wie sichere ich jetzt am besten ladeseitig und netzseitig ab mit sicherungsautomaten und welche bauart? so richtig fündig bin ich da nicht geworden. 
mit schmelzsicherungen ist das ja wieder ein rumgehänge, wenn ich schon einen kleinen schaltkasten verwenden will!

ich hätte jetzt netzseitig mal 10A und ladeseitig mit 4A abgesichert! beides kategorie "B".


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 November 2004)

moin,
ja hab ich gelesen kann dauernt dran bleiben, aber beim puffern gelten etwas andere gesetze, 14,4v ist definitiv zu hoch, also wie gesagt bis zur absicherung grosser querschnitt, die absicherung mit 4a automat bin ich kein freund von wegen dem kurzschlusstrom, bei kurzschluss bleibt die sicherung kleben(nicht von der schaltleistung von 6ka~ ausgehen), lieber eine schmelzsicherung verwenden. absicherung primjärseitig ok.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Limbo (17 November 2004)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem an einem Notstromaggregat.
Hatz-Diesel, 85A-Starterbatterie und ein einfaches Trafo-Gleichrichter Netzteil.
Das gelieferte Netzteil war nur über Windungsanzapfungen einstellbar. So wurde entweder die Baztterie leergekocht, oder sie war nicht genug geladen. 
Das vorhandene Netzteil habe ich gegen ein Bosch-Automatiklader ausgetauscht, der sich auf Laden und Puffern umschalten läßt. seitdem habe ich Ruhe mit dem Ding. Die Netzspannung hole ich hole besondere Sicherung aus einer Steckdose. Wenn der Diesel anspringt, ist ja des normale Netz weg, und damit hat das Ladegerät auch keine Spannung mehr. Es würde aber auch nicht schaden, wenn es mitliefe. Die Lichtmaschine gibt 14V ab, wobei eindeutig die Ladekontrolle ausgehen würde. 
Der Batterie ist es auch egal, ob sie aus dem Netz-, oder aus der Lichtmaschine geladen wird.

Das 12V Ladekabel habe ich fest an die Polklemmen gelegt, und in die Plus-Leitung eine 10A Schmelzsicherung (KFZ) gebaut. Die Sicherung wird nur aktiv, wenn Batteriestrom z.B bei Kabelschaden oder im Ladergerät über eine Kurzschlußstrecke fließen würde.

Mit kleinen Sicherungsautomaten wäre ich vorsichtig, da Diese einen recht hohen Innenwiderstand haben, damit sie bei Überschreitung des ansich kleinen Nennstroms genug Spannungsabfall zum Auslösen erreichen. Dieser Innenwiderstand der Sicherung kann die Ladespannung ungewollt reduzieren.  

Limbo


----------



## Ralle79 (18 November 2004)

:roll: 

es hadelt sich genau um ein hatzdieselaggregat nur als notpumpe verbaut!

man hatte versäumt eine ladeautomatik mit zu bestellen, diese gibt es aber nur lose als trafo und zu einem hammer-preis.

der selbstbau soll dies nun alles kompensieren und vielleicht sogar eine bessere lösung bieten!

in meinem fall gibt hatz vor dieses abschaltrelais beim einschalten des diesel zu aktivieren um das netzladegerät bei zuschaltung der ladung durch den diesel zu trennen.

soweit ich das jetzt überblicken konnte steht dem projekt soweit nichts im wege.

ausser, dass ich statt des 4A automaten eine schmelzsicherung einsetzen sollte.
gibt es irgendwo schmelzsicherungshalter für hutschiene?

notfalls werde ich auch einen KFZ-schmelzsicherunghalter holen und diese einbauen!

ich denke für die ladeleitung dürfte bei absicherung ein querschnitt von 1,5qmm reichen.



könnte natürlich auch sein, dass ich das ganze zu kompliziert angehe, hatte aber keine andere idee, absicherung, relaisschaltung und batteriewächter unter einen hut zu bringen.


----------

